# Test Masters



## mot14 (Dec 30, 2009)

Has anyone taken the Test Maters FE course? Any thoughts/opinions or comments would be greatful.......


----------



## viktarina (Dec 31, 2009)

yes,I'm thinking to take it too.Any comments would be greatly appreciated.Is it worth $1000?Thanks.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 2, 2010)

viktarina said:


> yes,I'm thinking to take it too.Any comments would be greatly appreciated.Is it worth $1000?Thanks.


Never taken the FE review course... just the PE (which was first rate!). However, two of my co-workers have taken the FE review course in the last year and both were happy with the course and happier with the exam results!


----------



## viktarina (Jan 5, 2010)

I signed today for school of pe classes in Albany,NY. paid $990.Hopefully class will occur. They need about 20people to keep the class. I did some research on www.schoolofpe.com and alot of people liked that course,also these clases are on weekends.That's convenient,because do not have to miss work. Cannot fail for the 4th time.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jan 5, 2010)

viktarina said:


> I signed today for school of pe classes in Albany,NY. paid $990.Hopefully class will occur. They need about 20people to keep the class. I did some research on www.schoolofpe.com and alot of people liked that course,also these clases are on weekends.That's convenient,because do not have to miss work. Cannot fail for the 4th time.


I was going to sign up for testmasters and then looked closer and realized it said Charlestown instead of Charleston so that is way up North from my location. The School of PE isn't any closer either.


----------



## mot14 (Jan 6, 2010)

That is the only problem with the Test Masters that I have heard of.. is the location - I guess they try to locate them in larger populated areas. I am fortunate to have one in my town - - - I did take a refresher FE course at my local university but after 15 years of being out of school it was not enough for me to pass the 1st time.. I will see what this test masters course has to offer - atleast I could take it again if I was unable to pass the exam....


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 6, 2010)

wvgirl14 said:


> I was going to sign up for testmasters and then looked closer and realized it said Charlestown instead of Charleston so that is way up North from my location. The School of PE isn't any closer either.


Think of that as a benefit. I lived north of LA and took the Testmasters class in Tempe, AZ. Getting away for the three long weekends had the added advantage that I was able to spend 14 hours/day focusing on JUST exam prep. After the eight hours in the classroom, another six in the hotel room helped me focus on areas I needed more work on - and then I could ask the instructor follow up questions.


----------



## viktarina (Jan 7, 2010)

is anyone from Albany,NY area thinking to take school of pe course?


----------

